

60 Minutes special on Steve Jobs - evanwalsh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jqSK8Qv4ZY

======
Samuel_Michon
Hmm. The first segment is 16 minutes, the second segment is 13 minutes. Are
there really 31 minutes of commercials in "60 Minutes", or did they only put
parts of the show online? Usually, there's 40 minutes of content to 20 minutes
of commercials...

------
evanwalsh
Catch part two here: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXcfDN6L9d8>

